# Lisi & the IMS



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This morning we went to the ER clinic where Lisi saw an internal medicine specialist. Lisi was on her best behavior charming everyone she met. We were very impressed w/the facility & w/the specialist---she is very sharp. She gave Lisi a good exam & I could tell she had read her medical records & asked good questions & affirmed stuff. She then took her back for an abdominal US which came back w/mixed results. She said Lisi is in good shape except for something that may or may NOT be an issue requiring follow-up. We will go back in 4 weeks for a 2nd US and if the small bowel is the same they suggest exploratory surgery (we are undecided w/out further input). That would require a deep anesthesia & in my brain I am not going to entertain that thought this soon. 
Apparently it could be some sort of inflammation or some sort of lesion. If it is inflammation it should be gone by 4 weeks or so we are told. 
The vet will send a report to our local vet & hopefully she can shed more light on what to think about. For the moment I remain entirely positive. :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi - I hope everything works out for Lisi. I really hope you get some answers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi you all have been through so much, especially little Lisi, I'm glad you feel comfortable with this vet, I hope they can determine what is going on 
I pray for all of you, praying God will give you peace of mind as you go forward and wisdom 
Hugs to you :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am hopeful that since it comes & goes, it would mean only inflammation. That seems reasonable to me. I do believe this IMS is good & that we will get through whatever it is together.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sounds like you had a positive visit. Hoping that Lisi improves and that there will be no need for surgery. Prayers!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sandi, hoping it is inflammation. If it is, hoping a diet modification can keep it at bay.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I also hope it's inflammation. Hopefully, you now have a vet that can figure out what is going on with Lisi.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Update: yesterday Lisi was extra fine----really happy---& seemed full of energy! Last night she was very restless, got up in the middle of the night to do business & this AM vomited her dinner! It may just be that yesterday was more stressful that she showed? Maybe she ate something Marco dropped on the floor? Maybe . . . I need a nap.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - I'm so glad that it looks like you finally have a very good go to person there. That's so important. Hoping it's inflammation. Did they give you anything to give her as an anti-inflammatory to take? Hoping last night and this morning was just the stress of the US.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks all----she isn't eating today but I can live w/that for a bit. I have also had a tummy bug this week so maybe that is all it is. I did not feel like eating either. She will go outside for a few minutes & then comes back to her bed. There was never a sweeter pup, EVER! She is not a drama queen at all. We just love our little mouse.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Sandi, I have been praying for Lisi, someone needs to find out what is going on, actually makes me frustrated for you.
I hope your feeling better, it's especially hard to care for our babies when we are not feeling


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I looked in some more of Lisi & Kitzi's beds & found that she has vomited today in several of them. I feel like saying "but yesterday she was more than fine!" She did not eat anything today & won't go outside. Poor little mouse.
I have my hands full w/Marco---he is high energy! His mom has been going through the "storage stuff" & weeding out her things so I need to be there for him. I am feeling better today physically so everything is not a chore---just a bit low energy as I have not been able to eat well. OK, time to get on my "good attitude" and get to work.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The when it rains, it pours syndrome. Hope everything and everyone sorts out.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marco is only here until Mon. so I need to "press on" as thereafter I can be kinder to myself. 
Lisi has been not at all well today---as bad as she was good yesterday! It is 5:16 here & she has not eaten or had anything to drink all day. She has been in the same chair "resting" all day long. I offered her a cracker a few minutes ago & she declined. It breaks my hear when she doesn't eat. (She also refused water)
. That has always been my "we can do this" thing----so it is disheartening. She has always been a pig! 
Her gums look good so not worrying TOO MUCH yet. I will call the vet on Mon. if we see no improvement but I don't think there is much they can do. . . 
If you believe in prayer, please pray! God has been there for us, but I know thiings don't always go the way I want. I am less optimistic tonight. :-(


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

It sucks! You know I had Sissy failing, like really failing, and Ron getting a total knee replacement. Having your grandson there during this episode can totally upset your vision of what is going on.I really feel for you Sandi! Hugs and prayers for our girl!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sandi, it's good that maybe you're on the way to getting some answers but I am so sorry that Lisi has been sick again. Poor little thing. I'm sorry you have had a stomach bug too. That really sucks. I stay clear of anyone I know that has been sick because I HATE HATE HATE stomach bugs. Sending prayers that they soon figure out Lisi's problem and it's just an inflammation that meds can take care of.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Sandi I’m so sorry, you have tried so hard to find answers and yet your still at square one at least until you hear back from the current veterinarian. Poor Lisi is still having to wait right along with you. Maybe Monday will be the day you hear some good news. And then put Lisi on the fast track to recovery. Will your vet let her have some NutriCal or maybe some Pedialite?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sandi, I am definitely praying for you and Lisi. I can only imagine how agonizing this has been. Sending you a gentle hug.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just got home and read your latest post Sandi and I will be Praying for little Lisi along with everyone else!! Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day for Lisi and you as well. Is there a way you might be able to offer an Ice Cube for her to lick??? That would be one way of getting some fluids into her.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh Lisi, get better soon. Mommy needs you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So it is around 10:00 & little Lisi ate a bit tonight. She may be rounding the curve. Thank you all for sweet msgs.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I hope you get some rest tonight Sandi, so glad little Lisi is a bit better tonight, you can be assured I will be praying


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Praying for Lisi and you to Sandi. Hope you wake up this morning and she has turned the corner and feeling better.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sandi, I hope Lisi is doing better! Does the specialist give you any cause for the suspected inflammation? Is it potentially IBD? If so, what are they recommending for diet adjustments?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi ate her kibble this AM but very reluctantly---she must be hungry. She gets less than 1/8 of a cup & kept stopping and looking at me. If Kitzi had not come in to stand beside her (they eat competitively) I don't think she would have finished it. She had a good sleep last night & hasn't vomited---so that is all positive.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Glad little Lisi ate this morning. Sending prayers that they can get her feeling better real soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Now I am getting worried. . . . Lisi was called to dinner & refused to leave her bed (is this my piggy?). I have to go out tonight. Tomorrow Marco leaves & he wants to see the Austin bats tonight! I can't believe she won't even lift her eyebrow when I call her. Kitzi devoured his & is looking for her dinner. She remains in her bed just not interested. This isn't right.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Tell little Lisi that SM can’t handle anymore sadness. She needs to eat for her mommy and get better.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Sandi, could she just be tired with Marco there? Could he be slipping her something she shouldn’t be eating. Here and there? You’ll know when he leaves if she really rounds the corner. So hoping it’s just some insignificant inflammatory process for your precious little girl!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

No Michelle, I don't think so. It was going on before he came anyhow. The US showed something but we want to wait a month to see if it "disappears" ---will do a 2nd US & if it is still there they want to do exploratory surgery. We will cross that bridge soon enough. 
Lisi was hungry when we got home tonight so I gave her a small portion of the bread pudding we had for breakfast---she ate all of it, but again it was small. Kitzi wishes for more but he had dinner so portion will remain small.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lord please give little Lisi a good night's rest tonight and Sandi also
Lord I pray tomorrow morning little Lisi will have her appieate back 
I will be praying Sandi


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just checking to see how little Lisi is doing this morning and hope that everyone had a restful night.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I did not get to bed until 2:45 but went right to sleep & slept all night until around 8:00. Lisi & K did too. But she won't touch her food this morning & is doing that "mouth thing." The IMS said it is from her small bowel. I had hoped she had rounded the corner again. This flare came more quickly than the others. Marco & Mom leave this morning so this aft. I will contact our vet. 
The IMS was leaving the United States for 2 wks. holiday---thus waiting for a month to do the follow up US. I am beginning to think this isn't going to go away & that it is something on the more serious side that the IMS suggested. Otherwise it would not keep coming back. 
I think the dark stools she had for a couple of days (black) were internal bleeding from the area she showed me on the US---it was only that once for a couple of days & hasn't come back. She is curled up in a ball in her bed at my feet & she shakes a tiny bit (must be pain). I am making notes in my brain & will write it all down after we get home from the airport. 
Thank you for your prayers---I need strength to move forward. I really don't want to do exploratory surgery on her little body. God give me wisdom.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi, Just reading updates on Lisi now. What a roller coaster she (and you) have been on this past month......or has it been even longer? Whenever God lays her on my heart (which is several times a day) I pray for her as I know lots and lots of other SM members do. What more can we do? Feeling so helpless...... I just know God will answer our prayers for Lisi! Love and Hugs!

"Life is Good - Life with a Maltese is Better!"


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sandi, it's just heartbreaking to hear that Lisi still isn't doing well. I wish you could get the next ultrasound sooner than a month. I hate to think of her being in pain. :smcry: I can only imagine how helpless you feel.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kathy, the small intestine needs that time to see if it can heal on it's own. I am so hoping it is only inflammation & that it will heal completely given that amount of time. I agree w/the IMS that we need to try everything else first (we have almost done that). She was doing so well last week when we saw the IMS---she had no symptoms except for the US showing an issue.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Kathy, the small intestine needs that time to see if it can heal on it's own. I am so hoping it is only inflammation & that it will heal completely given that amount of time. I agree w/the IMS that we need to try everything else first (we have almost done that). She was doing so well last week when we saw the IMS---she had no symptoms except for the US showing an issue.


I feel so bad for you. When Lisi has good days you must get your hopes all up that she's finally feeling better and then it starts all over again. Is there anything they can do to help speed up the process of healing if it's just inflammation or is time the only thing that will help.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - don't like hearing that she's not doing well. I just don't know that waiting a month is really a good idea. JMO. Something may be going on down there or some blockage and esp if there was some internal bleeding recently that I would think needs tending to rather than wait and see. I really don't think I would go a month. When was the doc going abroad and coming back.I just keep thinking if one of us had this happening inside us and how it feels to have pain.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue, it isn't a blockage----she said it may be a growth/tumor, but is hopeful that it is just inflammation. I specificially asked her about the "growth/tumor, if it could be cancer & she said "yes, could be" but we would not know until we gave it time to heal on its own, or do the surgery. She doesn't want to have surgery unless we have done all the prelim stuff. She could do an US a week earlier, but that is our last day w/KL & Jason before they fly back to MA---she only comes to RR on Fridays (where we see her at the ER hospital)--so the need to wait one more week. IF Lisi has cancer what difference will a week make, really? This has been going on for a long time. I saw the exrays & the small intestine gets considerably larger (wider) at a certain point toward the end. IF it is a tumor it could have bled causing the black stool.
A blockage would make a difference in her stool & that is fine except when she had the black, black stools for about 2 days a while back. I think we just need to do what wwe need to do and trust this lady. She is very sharp. Do you know an IMS has 12 yrs. of vet school!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thinking about you and Lisi.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

: said:


> I feel so bad for you. When Lisi has good days you must get your hopes all up that she's finally feeling better and then it starts all over again. Is there anything they can do to help speed up the process of healing if it's just inflammation or is time the only thing that will help.


Yes, Kathy---I was very positive earlier because she was acting as though nothing was wrong at all---not in the least. I knew it would come back at some point as it has gone on so long already w/flares & then ok & then another bad spell. I just did not expect it to come back this quickly. Normally we have a "reprieve spell" in between flares. This is our shortest one.:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sandi, you posted yesterday that you gave her a tiny bit of bread pudding. What are the ingredients? Is it too rich for her right now? I would think that a bland diet such as boiled chicken or turkey would be better so that her small bowel can rest and not be over stimulated. Have you tried that? How has that worked?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She got about a tsp. It was mostly a lot of eggs, a bit of milk & a bit of left over gluten free waffle baked in the oven. We added other stuff before we ate it but of course the pups did not get any of that. 
She doesn't get chicken but she does get the freeze dried raw turkey patties and rehydrated veggies. When she vomited the other day she vomited up the veggies & freeze dried turkey patty. She is on very small amounts, but I try her more often.

Funnily enough she ate tonight! She has been resting all day & now seems a bit more alive. She did not need to be encouraged to eat!

Those allergy tests they had (both dogs had them & the vet fears they may have mixed the names up in the lab) show they are not overly allergic to chicken --- one at 41 & one at 15----I had looked at chicken today but did not want to chance it as I was going to be out for a bit & it is hot here. They both love chicken so I am going to try that. She is doing that strange swallowing thing again this spell. I want to try & video it now that Marco is gone.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just checking to see how little Lisi is doing today Sandi and how you are holding up as well?? Hope things are a bit better today!! Still praying that Lisi will be out of the woods soon.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sandi, thinking of you and Lisi. I read the updates and agree with you that you have to have trust in the professional. I did with Sissy's vet. We did everything we could and she would not have been able to spend quality time with me if it wasn't for her doctor and treatments. There is still hope that it could be inflammation. I don't blame you for not wanting the exploratory surgery. It's so scary. Hang in there, Sandi.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

How is Lisi doing today. I hope she's eating and having a good day.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks all. . . she refused her breakfast but I was able to get her to eat a bit of egg. She doesn't even come out of her bed. I am making dinner now & we will see---she seems more interested in soft, wet foods. She has NEVER been a fussy eater. I have been in & out today w/lots of catch up errands but I think she has just slept mostly. Kitzi keeps smelling her like he knows something is up. He is helpful to try & finish up her food. He is a good brother. :HistericalSmiley:

I fell asleep at the salon today---first time! I hope I can sleep in tomorrow as I don't have any appts. I had to be up & out today.

Thank you for prayers. Some days I am more encouraged about Lisi than others.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, so she just took about a good tsp. & went back to her bed. Not good.
I called Lisi's normal vet but she is out of the office today. She will call back sometime tomorrow. I just don't know what else to do.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

My heart goes out to you Sandi. I can only imagine how helpless you must be feeling. Whatever this is, it seems to be getting worse. Sending prayers that one of these vets can come up with something concrete and treat her. I hope you get some rest tonight.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi how much weight has Lisi lost?
I'm really worried this has been going on way to long, poor baby girl 
Maybe you should rethink the surgery, I remember when I was so ill and eventually had the ambulance have to take me to the hospital because I was to weak, my intestines were twisted
If I wouldn't have had surgery I might not be here today 
Do you think the heat might be causing some of her not wanting to eat, it's really hot here, if we didn't have air conditioning we wouldn't make it, maybe it's a mixture of all of this, I am just guessing, my prayers are with Lisi and for your wisdom, sometimes we just so overwhelmed, but we know the Lord will help us in our time of need he will give you wisdom 
I hope your vet can figure this out


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sandi, about 7 years ago my Mom had a lot of the same symptoms as Lisi, throwing up, pain, no appetite and blood in the stool. It turned out she had an inflammation in the bowel but they never even suggested that it would go away on it's own. She had to have surgery to remove just a very small section of bowel and then she was totally fine and felt 100 % better. Are they sure that if Lisi has an inflammation that it will resolve on it's own?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi,

I have no words of wisdom. It is horrible what Lisi and you are going through. Remind me did they do an ultrasound? Try a little applesauce to see if she will eat that.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Thinking about you & little Lisi.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sandi, You, Dwight, Lisi are in my thoughts.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just checking to see how little Little Lisi is doing this morning?? Hope everyone had a restful night and that she ate a bit of her Breakfast.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Sandi,
> 
> I have no words of wisdom. It is horrible what Lisi and you are going through. Remind me did they do an ultrasound? Try a little applesauce to see if she will eat that.


Yes Walter they did. This is how they have finally isolated "the problem." It is toward the end of the small intestines---it looks like the cell wall has thickened and it becomes larger there w/a different shape from the rest of the small bowel. She doesn't seem to have any real obstruction & her stool is normal (except for a couple of days wheh it was very, very black earlier in June or July---can't really remember now.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Update: I have a call into the specialist-- Dwt. & I want to move fwd. w/surgery---well, we don't want to at all, but we think it is the best route for Lisi. Surgery makes both of us very, very nervous. 
She is down to 4.8 from 5.1 last Friday. She did not want to eat this morning, but I took her out & she was interested in the squirrel in our garden---perked up but when I brought her in she went right back to her bed where she has spent the last few days. 
I believe the IMS told me she is leaving (maybe even tomorrow) for 2 wks. She is at the south office today (we are RR up north) but I tracked her office down & am waiting to have my call returned. We are praying for wisdom. Thank you for being here for us.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

In 4 days she has lost 1/2 lb. She doesn't have much reserve.:smpullhair:
I also remembered that when she was spayed it took forever to heal---then we found out it was an allergy to her stitches, so they removed them & put in another kind & she healed quickly. I just do not know what kind---it was in Greece.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I think it's gotten to the point where you really don't have much choice. Poor girl has been sick for quite a while now. I know how worried you are about anesthesia but you will have everyone here praying for Lisi. I hope you don't have to wait 2 weeks or more for the surgery. That sweet girl needs to feel better soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kathy, was your mom's resection on the small intestine or the large one (colon)?
Yes, it has gone on forever, but she always gets betterr in-between crisis mode. I think we hoped it would disappear. But it was only on the 9th (last Friday when the issue was isolated to the small intestines.) Ok, now I was looking at the wrong Friday---so it is 11 days ago, not 4. That week w/Marco was a whil-wind.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Kathy, was your mom's resection on the small intestine or the large one (colon)?
> Yes, it has gone on forever, but she always gets betterr in-between crisis mode. I think we hoped it would disappear. But it was only on the 9th (last Friday when the issue was isolated to the small intestines.) Ok, now I was looking at the wrong Friday---so it is 11 days ago, not 4. That week w/Marco was a whil-wind.


I'm not sure where in the intestine it was. I know when they first saw it on ultrasound they thought it was a tumor but a colonoscopy revealed an inflammation. They said she needed surgery to remove the inflamed part. She also had days before the surgery where she was feeling better but the good days got fewer and fewer. She only weighed 88 lbs on the day of surgery.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If they did a colonoscopy & found it pretty much tells me it was in the colon or large bowel. That is a bit easier to treat than the small bowel as it is more accessible. Lisi's small bowel is going to be really small. 
Your mom was tiny too!'


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi I believe she needs the surgery, she can't continue to live this way, it's got to be so hard on her little body :blush: I realize it's your decision but......
. I know you are fearful, I would be also, but I seriously believe this needs to be done. If it were one of my girls I would have the surgery 
. I'm afraid if you wait to long her body will be so worn down that it will be harder one her recovery 
Praying for peace of mind and I will be praying the surgery happens soon so our little Lisi can be back to her spunky little self, and this can be behind you all 
I love you girlfriend :wub:


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi,
Did you say Lisi has had an ultrasound? I know from experience that an ultrasound is the only reliable way to find out whats really going on in the intestines. I was in the hospital for 45 days with gut issues - NPO (no food and stomach pump). Every morning Id have blood workup and x-rays. Drs couldn't figure out what was wrong with me. Finally my "angel" Nurse Barbara asked me if she had my permission to go over my doctors head and call in another specialist. That decision saved my life. The new specialist doctor immediately ordered an ultrasound. I remember laying there and hearing the techs saying "Oh my God" "Oh my God"........ I was immediately rushed into surgery. It turns out my intestines were kinked and massive amounts of gangrene had set in. Three quarters of my small intestines needed to be removed & I was put on every type of antibiotic known to try and fight all the infection in me. Long recovery - many surgeries later - I literally owe my life to nurse Barbara and that ultrasound - Dr said I had maybe 24 hours left to live. The scary thing is I was in the hospital the entire time and they weren't catching on to what was going on inside of me - Needless to say I don't have a lot of confidence in doctors and have learned to question everything. God is the ultimate physician and healer and sends His angels just when needed. Praying Lisi will have her "angel" intervening for her!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paulann, yes we did it 11 days ago & it did show a problem.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

My heart goes out for you Sandi. I hate that she has to go through surgery but it may be the only solution. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Update #2:
I am waiting on a call to schedule the surgery for Lisi---my vet is hand-picking the surgeon at the ER so we will go w/availability of that person. Please pray. I can hardly type as I am so nervous.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Update #2:
> I am waiting on a call to schedule the surgery for Lisi---my vet is hand-picking the surgeon at the ER so we will go w/availability of that person. Please pray. I can hardly type as I am so nervous.


You will have all of us praying for little Lisi. We want that little girl back enjoying the squirrels again.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Kathy. I will hold you to that! 
I am also contacting my vet in Greece to check on what kind of sutures gave Lisi difficulty when she was spayed. I hope they still know.

My local vet said she has done surgery on a tiny chi (who had 2 kinds of cancer cells) & is now on chemo---who has done remarkably well. And that pup was very ill at surgery---I think it was a pretty big tumor.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Sandi, will definitely be praying for your baby girl 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sending big prayers up for Lisi's surgery! 

I missed the actual diagnosis--could someone fill me in?


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sandi, I will pray for strength for you and that Lisi finally has the treatment that will make her well. I think that you are making the right decision.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Oh Sandi, I'm sorry that I am just seeing this. Little Lisi is one tough girl, and we will be lifting up prayers for her surgery and healing. I know how worried you must be, but please remember to get rest for yourself too. Big hugs and prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - I know how worried you are about surgery and rightfully so but Lisi's been sick for a long time and if you were in her little paws, you'd want the ouchies to be gone. As you've always called her "the little piggy" loves to eat so if she's turning down food that says a lot. I just worry that if it's not dealt with it could be irreversible. I'd rather her go in fairly stable and in better shape than as an emergency where she would be very sick and depleted. You know we'll all have her in our thoughts and prayers. I hope that the surgery will correct the issues and that she'll come out of it better and feistier than ever. Singing a song....:wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

"Singing a song. . . . " YES, no doubt she will!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So we just got a call from the ER Vet Clinic where we saw the IMS. Lisi is scheduled for next Tuesday at 10:00 AM w/the surgeon for a quick consult & would probably go right into surgery in the early afternoon of the same day. She will have to stay overnight at least one night. I just hope this is the right call for our little "mighty mouse." 
I am going to try to get her to eat a bit now---she hasn't eaten all day, not a bite. It is our 48th anniversary today & we had hoped to go out for lunch but that can wait. What a day w/so many calls, etc. trying to get connected.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> So we just got a call from the ER Vet Clinic where we saw the IMS. Lisi is scheduled for next Tuesday at 10:00 AM w/the surgeon for a quick consult & would probably go right into surgery in the early afternoon of the same day. She will have to stay overnight at least one night. I just hope this is the right call for our little "mighty mouse."
> I am going to try to get her to eat a bit now---she hasn't eaten all day, not a bite. It is our 48th anniversary today & we had hoped to go out for lunch but that can wait. What a day w/so many calls, etc. trying to get connected.


It has to be the right call Sandi because she just isn't getting any better but I know that's easy for us to say when it's not our little one having the surgery. I wish they could have gotten her in sooner. I hope you have luck getting her to eat something now.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying that Tuesday comes quickly and that everything goes well for your baby!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sandi, now you have a plan. I know how scary this is for you, but you have to do something or she will get weaker and weaker and just waste away. You have done everything you can and now it's up to the surgeon to take over and make her well. My heartfelt prayers are going up for your little girl.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I took this info off the web --- it is the surgeon who will do her surgery. Walter, tell me this is good! :smhelp:

"After veterinary school, Dr. Zacher completed a year-long general internship at Angell Memorial in Boston, followed by a surgical internship at Gulf Coast Veterinary Specialists in Houston. She then completed her surgical residency at Tufts/Angell."


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

L...........Lisi will come out victorious:aktion033:

I...........In Doctors' knowledge and in God's protection:innocent:

S...........Surely our prayers are workingrayer:

I............Is she out of surgery yet? Anxious anxious anxious:smpullhair:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi wishing Lisi the best for the surgery. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sending hugs and prayers for a successfull surgery. I was such a wreck while Riley was in surgery. But it was the only solution. As it sounds like for Lisi. And Riley's surgery was really major! I didn't see him the day he had surgery and the next day he was so weak. But the next day he began to rally. If Lisi is coming home that fast then hopefully it's not expected to be real invasive? We're all here for you Sandi.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sandi I am so sorry that Lisi has to have surgery. I know how scary it is. It sounds as though she will be in great hands. That is wonderful that your vet was able to select the surgeon. Angell is the best hospital in this area. Daisy had laparoscopic surgery there when she was spayed, and I was so impressed with the level of expertise of the surgeon and the advanced technology that they were using - truly like human medicine. We also go there for the dental specialist, and we adopted Bunnie from the shelter there. It is a great hospital.
I will be thinking of you all and sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers for your special girl, that she will have a quick recovery and be back to her happy self soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kathleen, thank you for this word. If it were not for SM I would know nothing about Angell! I have heard the name over & over so when I read the bio on the surgeon I felt very good about it. Now your msg. affirms that. 

Little Lisi is doing better last night & this morning. She ran into brecckie hungry & ate all of her food. Maybe we have turned the corner again! This roller coaster ride is taking its' toll on this old lady.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Sandi,
I'm just reading through the whole story. What an emotional rollercoaster, truly. Good thing you're a fighter and you would move mountains to give Lisi whatever care she needs.

I think that surgery is a good decision. I'm sure you're nervous, but from what I'm reading, if it was just an inflammation that could go away on its own, it had plenty of time to do that.

I'm glad she seems to be doing a bit better. It's important she has her strength up for a surgery.

She's a tough little cookie. She'll be okay.

I'll keep you and Lisi in my thoughts. Hopefully you will finally get definite diagnosis.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi,
Very glad to read that Lisi has an appt to get fixed up - She will be in excellent hands! Next Tuesday I will be fasting and praying for our little girl as Im sure a huge amount of our SM family will be! 
:heart:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you one & all!
I am feeling a bit better about everything today too---mostly because I see a slight improvement (although surely temporary) in Lisi today. I did not have to try to get her to eat this morning! She ate all of her food & came quickly when she heard me dishing it up. I am starting to chart how long between bad, better & best & returning to bad these episodes are---but since her surgery is next week it will throw me off. I don't know why I did not keep that record before this.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so happy to hear that Lisi is eating today. I was worried that she would get too weak to have the surgery.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yay! She also ate her dinner! She is back sleeping in her bed! I trimmed up her paws this morning---they were grown out. I hope to get her bathed before next week, but we will see. 
We did sneak away to lunch out as yesterday was our anniversary & I spent all day playing telephone tag w/one vet or another. 
Today I was having 2nd thoughts about surgery since she seems better, but both of us realize it is best to just do what we need to do.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Yay! She also ate her dinner! She is back sleeping in her bed! I trimmed up her paws this morning---they were grown out. I hope to get her bathed before next week, but we will see.
> We did sneak away to lunch out as yesterday was our anniversary & I spent all day playing telephone tag w/one vet or another.
> Today I was having 2nd thoughts about surgery since she seems better, but both of us realize it is best to just do what we need to do.


Yay Lisi, you keep on eating girl!!!!!!! 
If she stays better then they would probably do another ultrasound first to make sure that whatever they saw on the first one is still there and if it's still there then you know it would only be a matter of time before she got sick again.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kathy, since this has been going on since Nov. we are sure it won't heal on its' own so no more US. Both D & I think that is expense we can spare ourselves (almost 500$). The vet agrees. So we will consult w/the surgeon & then decide about moving fwd. If we do go ahead then it will be that same afternoon.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Kathy, since this has been going on since Nov. we are sure it won't heal on its' own so no more US. Both D & I think that is expense we can spare ourselves (almost 500$). The vet agrees. So we will consult w/the surgeon & then decide about moving fwd. If we do go ahead then it will be that same afternoon.


Oh my goodness I didn't realize it had been going on since Nov. It's scary how fast the time goes. I don't blame you for not having another ultrasound then. If it was going to heal on it's own it would have done so by now. Do you have pet insurance?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Prayers, I just want little Lisi back to her happy self, this has been going on way to long


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

No health insurance! We lived abroad too long. Too many exclusions after returning.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> No health insurance! We lived abroad too long. Too many exclusions after returning.


Know that feeling. We had insurance but they disavowed everything. am battling them to cover Tufts. Even the doctor wrote it had nothing t do with his shunt, but they are giving me a hard time covering it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am so sorry Walter. Losing Luck was hard enough w/out that hassle.

We had insurance a long time ago in the US & it often did not cover much in those days. I would have taken it out anyhow but it was really too late since I would have had to declare so much up front. This is an expensive clinic but I would sell my heart to pay for Lisi. I am very frugal by nature but this is something Dwt & I agree needs to be done. I have no idea of the cost yet, will find out Tues AM. My friend went to this clinic & she said it is very expensive, but very, very good. I am just grateful it is here.
I hope you are finding some peace among the sad moments. Big hugs.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi I understand about the $, it's devastating how much they charge, I was complaining about the $ and Lorin looked at me and said "so we spend the $ and stress, but within a few months it's behind us, and we know we did our best to care for our girls.
It helped me to except the cost.
Never regretted it 
Years ago we had health insurance for Matilda but they never covered anything, so we just set $ aside 
God has his precious arms around little Lisi, he will carry her through and you and Dwight also.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Sandi, I’m so glad that Lisi is eating so well just before her surgery. It will give her the physical strength she needs for the days ahead. And it’s giving you back some peace of mind. Go Lisi!!!:aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My "little piggy" is home! Who stole my Lisi & then realized she is a handful & brought her back to us? She is trying to make up for lost time of not eating!:HistericalSmiley:

Last night she was even playful for a few minutes---when she thought she would share the 1/2 salad I brought home from our anniversary lunch.:innocent::chili:

Oh my---this little girl certainly has personality!


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

She’s the little piggy that cried wee, wee, wee all the way home. :wub::wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That's great news that little piggy is back! She will need her energy for surgery!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> Know that feeling. We had insurance but they disavowed everything. am battling them to cover Tufts. Even the doctor wrote it had nothing t do with his shunt, but they are giving me a hard time covering it.


Walter, that's a shame about your health insurance! I was concerned when Riley had his surgery as the gall bladder is considered a problem caused from liver problems. But they covered him. I have actually been afraid to cancel his insurance.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sandi, it's good to hear that Lisi was feeling better yesterday. I hope her good days continue and her problem can be solved permanently.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi is doing great! Eating like a little pig again.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So I started the little piggy on goat's milk today & bought some turkey broth for her recovery. I am looking into AE detox too---haven't gotten that far yet. I tried her on the goat's milk (I used to give them this in Greece but stopped due to the issue w/goat's & tick borne disease there). I put it on a tiny plate & she lapped it us---as did Kitzel. Score!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good to hear.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Goats are so maligned as being stubborn. Which they are truly stubborn for the most part. I used to raise goats. I only drank goats milk growing up. My grandfather had a milk goat. But their milk does wonders for human babies and apparently for Lisi. Our dogs loved it when I trimmed the goats hooves. The hooves make great chewy sticks. Lots of protein. Lightyears from marketing Bully sticks and pigs ears. Sandi, that is wonderful news. Lisi will be in much better condition now for any possible surgery this week.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Sandi, you posted yesterday that you gave her a tiny bit of bread pudding. What are the ingredients? Is it too rich for her right now? I would think that a bland diet such as boiled chicken or turkey would be better so that her small bowel can rest and not be over stimulated. Have you tried that? How has that worked?


So sorry, late to the party! I’m glad your narrowing down the problems Lisi has been having.
I agree with Maggie regarding a bland diet for the small intestine. You should be feeding bland, not mixing foods around. I’m surprised the vet didn’t suggest that.
If the inflammation is food related (ibd) than finding a novel protein Lisi can tolerate is key to reducing the inflammation. It takes up to 12 weeks for the antigen to rid from the body, so you wouldn’t know if she was reactivate till then. You also wld ONLY FEED the one protein and one carb in that time, nothing else, otherwise you will never get a true reading.
I hope the surgery is quick and easy. It’s the endoscopy, correct?
Very simple procedure, easy recovery.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

No Joanne---I think they will take a look at the problem they isolated in the small intestine---& take biopsy----remove anything suspicious. But on Tues. AM we have a consult at the hospital to see if we really want to proceed.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> No Joanne---I think they will take a look at the problem they isolated in the small intestine---& take biopsy----remove anything suspicious. But on Tues. AM we have a consult at the hospital to see if we really want to proceed.


That is the procedure my girls had to dx thier IBD. They biopsy 6 plus areas of upper and lower intestines to determine the inflammation, in which they were dx with eosinophilic inflammation, Lymphocytic enteritis and protein-losing enteropathy. 
Considering the long tine Lisi has been suffering, I would not put off this surgery.
It’s really not as bad as it seems and the recovery was very easy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Joanne, thank you for this encouraging word. I have wavered back & forth for a while trying to find courage to move forward. Lisi has so many allergies (or so it seems) that I was very hesitant even knowing it may be her only way forward. For us it was taking a big chance, but knowing how easy it was for yours helps. I just want her to eat normally & play & be mischievous again.
Thanks ever so much!


----------

